

The Computer as a Communication Device (1968) [pdf] - shawndumas
http://www.utexas.edu/lbj/archive/news/images/file/20_20_03_licklider-taylor-1.pdf

======
Animats
For those of you who don't know, the author of that paper came up with the
concept of the Arpanet and made it happen.

------
shawndumas
“Life will be happier for the on-line individual because the people with whom
one interacts most strongly will be selected more by commonality of interests
and goals than by accidents of proximity,” they wrote in a visionary 1968
paper titled “The Computer as a Communication Device.” Their optimism verged
on utopianism. “There will be plenty of opportunity for everyone (who can
afford a console) to find his calling, for the whole world of information,
with all its fields and disciplines, will be open to him.”

Excerpt From: Isaacson, Walter. “The Innovators.”

